# St. Louis/ Illinois



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

I am in Mid-Mo and would love this!


----------



## Aldeross (Oct 12, 2015)

hopefully we can get enogh people together to get a group started


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm in metro St. Louis, over in Alton, IL. That would be pretty fun, and would keep me motivated to do projects through the year. I''ve been wanting to do a few for next year, and this may be the trick to do it! 

What would be the furthest anybody would want to drive? I will go up to 50 miles anything over that is a stretch for me since my work drive puts on 250 plus a week. We could designate to meet near a lowes or home depot for supplies, which there should be one within a mile from anywhere.


----------



## Aldeross (Oct 12, 2015)

thats a great idea. we cuold do video calls with ideas and projects we all are working on. Im at 270 and 70 area and will drive to meet up as well. i have alot of ideas and help or advise would be great. i too would love the motivation throughout the year and make my next year haunt even better than this year.


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

oh cool. you live close to where i work.


----------



## Aldeross (Oct 12, 2015)

ill post pics of my haunt later tonight


----------



## Aldeross (Oct 12, 2015)

So this year was a blast. Already starting to plan next year. Going to be making a lot of stuff instead of buying it. Also looking for anyone who has a 12 volt control panel. Like the ones used for alarm systems.


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

not exactly sure what you are after but this is what i use every year. its 110 volt, but you can use a 12v5a power supply to power any prop imaginable. i have bought some from amazon for under $10 and they work great.

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audio/american-dj-pc-100a-8-switch-on-off-power-center?cntry=us&source=3WWRWXGP&gclid=CKiT-5X49sgCFc5efgoduCUJ_w&kwid=productads-plaid^80558288307-sku^[email protected]^PLA-device^c-adid^51870555867


----------



## philmo11 (Oct 2, 2015)

Im 86 miles from STL riverfront but id be cool with getting in on a group, meets once in a while or conferences.


----------

